# GPU-Z causes some freezes while Steam is launched



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello! I like GPU-Z app, seriously, I find it really useful, however recently I've found that when I am in Steam and GPU-Z is minimized, some BSODs or freezes are supposed to be expected soon... 
I thought first it was a hardware issue, but after I turned GPU-Z off, everything became fine. 
Please, developers, what shall I do? I've tried one more earlier version, the same issue persists.


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello man
i have same problem, if at first I run gpu-z and then Steam, my video card starts working 100%, and if I run the game I have artifacts
but without starting gpu-z everything is fine


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> Hello man
> i have same problem, if at first I run gpu-z and then Steam, my video card starts working 100%, and if I run the game I have artifacts
> but without starting gpu-z everything is fine


The queation is, what shall we do?)


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> The queation is, what shall we do?)


not used GPU-Z just delete


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> not used GPU-Z just delete


Apparently, yes. However, isn't there any different solution yet?


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> Apparently, yes. However, isn't there any different solution yet?


except that another version of the program try (i have 2.9.0)


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> except that another version of the program try (i have 2.9.0)


Both 2.9.0 and 1.7.0 ( if I am not mistaken of that ) cause BSODs. So, I even don't know what exactly version should be used.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 16, 2018)

what are you using GPUZ for if temperature then MSI AB works nice for all information about the card. I too have found there were issues running the GPUZ program 24/7. What graphic cards are you two using?


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> what are you using GPUZ for if temperature then MSI AB works nice for all information about the card. I too have found there were issues running the GPUZ program 24/7. What graphic cards are you two using?


GTX 750 ti 
398.11


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> what are you using GPUZ for if temperature then MSI AB works nice for all information about the card. I too have found there were issues running the GPUZ program 24/7.


The interesting thing is that it used to work fine, untill some moment. Well, yes, MSI afterburner is though to be an alternative to gpuz.
Anyone, if you find a solution of this problem, drop a line here in this thread anyway.


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

I thought my video card was dying


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> I thought my video card was dying


I thought the same about my mobo


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2018)

Maybe use GPU-Z but not have it open when you game?  Then if I read this thread correctly there is no problem.


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> Maybe use GPU-Z but not have it open when you game?  Then if I read this thread correctly there is no problem.


open GPU-Z then steam(no game) and my videocard is dead


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2018)

Unlikely that a tiny bit of software will actually break it though.


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> open GPU-Z then steam(no game) and my videocard is dead


Yep, the same actually. The first time I was really surprised with.



Tatty_One said:


> Maybe use GPU-Z but not have it open when you game?  Then if I read this thread correctly there is no problem.


Even if I launch Steam and GPUZ ( with no game ) I catch freezes and artifacts...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> Yep, the same actually. The first time I was really surprised with.
> 
> 
> Even if I launch Stream and GPUZ ( with no game ) I catch freezes and artifacts...


That's exactly why I said not to open GPU-Z  then the problem is solved, I don't have time to check GPU-Z when I am playing games, I'm too busy killing things


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 16, 2018)

Tatty_One said:


> That's exactly why I said not to open GPU-Z  then the problem is solved, I don't have time to check GPU-Z when I am playing games, I'm too busy killing things


I after 2 days only realized what the problem is, I almost bought a new video card


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> I after 2 days only realized what the problem is, I almost bought a new video card


Haha, you know, indeed the problem was like it's the gpu issue.
Apparently, for us GPUZ is forbidden

I was thinking what the problem was for a few weeks...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2018)

Does the crash happen every time you start GPU-Z and then Steam or only sometimes?

AMD or NVIDIA card?


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Does the crash happen every time you start GPU-Z and then Steam or only sometimes?
> 
> AMD or NVIDIA card?


Yes, every time.
Intel HD 



Tatty_One said:


> Maybe use GPU-Z but not have it open when you game?  Then if I read this thread correctly there is no problem.


Actually, there is no problem with GPUZ itself, but as regards its compatibility with Steam, here we can face some issue.


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Does the crash happen every time you start GPU-Z and then Steam or only sometimes?
> 
> AMD or NVIDIA card?


GTX 750 ti


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

aIpGaming said:


> GTX 750 ti


According to some more threads, the problem persists on AMD too.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2018)

joesik said:


> Yes, every time.
> Intel HD


Which CPU model do you have? Maybe I can reproduce it here locally.

You have the Intel graphics drivers installed? Which version?


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Which CPU model do you have? Maybe I can reproduce it here locally.
> 
> You have the Intel graphics drivers installed? Which version?


Furthermore, the same issue happened to my gpu 1070, with any driver version. As I said, I firstly used to consider my gpu to be an issue, so I gave it to my friend to make certain. 
Intel HD driver version is the last one 15.40
By the by, this problem happens on Windows 8.1 and 10 both. Actually, I am a bit puzzled.

My CPU is i5-4590.


----------



## Naki (Jun 17, 2018)

You may want to fill in your PC(s)' specs in your forum profile.
You can get help better & easier that way and many questions can be avoided.


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Does the crash happen every time you start GPU-Z and then Steam or only sometimes?
> 
> AMD or NVIDIA card?


Oh, hey, sorry, I guess It didn't happen every time, you see, at first the problem happened really rarely, then it was getting more and more often to such an extent that those freezes and BSODs were expected to be followed by each launching of Steam.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2018)

joesik said:


> Furthermore, the same issue happened to my gpu 1070, with any driver version. As I said, I firstly used to consider my gpu to be an issue, so I gave it to my friend to make certain.
> Intel HD driver version is the last one 15.40
> By the by, this problem happens on Windows 8.1 and 10 both. Actually, I am a bit puzzled.
> 
> My CPU is i5-4590.


Would you be willing to do a debugging session with me? Through Skype (text-chat only)


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Would you be willing to do a debugging session with me? Through Skype (text-chat only)


No problem, however If it is possible for you, I would rather prefer chatting either in Telegram or Whatsapp. ( if not, then Skype )
I am a little bit busy now, what about evening? Does it suit you? Do we have any difference in time? I live in Ukraine and it is 14:03 right now.
Please, let me know.


----------



## aIpGaming (Jun 17, 2018)

joesik said:


> No problem, however If it is possible for you, I would rather prefer chatting either in Telegram or Whatsapp.
> I am a little bit busy now, what about evening? Does it suit you? Do we have any difference in time? I live in Ukraine and it is 14:03 right now.
> Please, let me know.


roflan,privet s ukraini


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2018)

joesik said:


> No problem, however If it is possible for you, I would rather prefer chatting either in Telegram or Whatsapp. ( if not, then Skype )
> I am a little bit busy now, what about evening? Does it suit you? Do we have any difference in time? I live in Ukraine and it is 14:03 right now.
> Please, let me know.


Sending builds through whatsapp is a bit complicated, i found skype to be easiest.

I'm a bit busy too, watching football  What would be a good time for you?


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Sending builds through whatsapp is a bit complicated, i found skype to be easiest.
> 
> I'm a bit busy too, watching football  What would be a good time for you?


Okay, no problem  
Well, at 7 or 8 PM is fine, I guess. If it is not really suitable for you, please, let me know.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2018)

Probably 8 pm. Add me on Skype and we'll figure it out (w2zzard is my username)


----------



## joesik (Jun 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Probably 8 pm. Add me on Skype and we'll figure it out (w2zzard is my username)


Alright!
My username is where.is.me


----------



## Naki (Jun 21, 2018)

Guys, did you get a chance to talk/chat on Skype? 
Please let us know if the debugging session found something useful.


----------



## kenzyn (Sep 15, 2018)

Guys, I still got this problem with gpuz 2.1.0. The entire system freezed when open gpuz + steam
my system spec:
intel core i5 2500
gigabyte ga-b75-d3v rev 1.1
4x4gb ddr3 1600
kingston v300 120gb
msi gtx 1060 6gb
nvidia 391.35
os: windows 7 sp1 and windows 10 1607/1703/1709/1803, all crashes


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2018)

kenzyn said:


> Guys, I still got this problem with gpuz 2.1.0. The entire system freezed when open gpuz + steam
> my system spec:
> intel core i5 2500
> gigabyte ga-b75-d3v rev 1.1
> ...


Every time or only sometimes?


----------



## kenzyn (Sep 16, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Every time or only sometimes?


everytime I run gpuz + steam


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ash-related-to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/

Please check if this build fixes the issue


----------



## kenzyn (Oct 1, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ash-related-to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/
> 
> Please check if this build fixes the issue


still freezed the whole system when playing CS:GO + Steam + gpuz 2.11


> my pc spec
> Intel* Core i5 2500K* (4.5ghz)
> Asus *P8Z77V-LX *(4 + 2 phases)
> Gskill* DDR3 1600* (4GB x 2)
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2018)

kenzyn said:


> gpuz 2.11


Did you use the build from the thread I linked or the official  2.11 ? (these are different)


----------



## kenzyn (Oct 2, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Did you use the build from the thread I linked or the official  2.11 ? (these are different)


I used the one from thread u linked


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2018)

kenzyn said:


> I used the one from thread u linked


damn .. did you have any other monitoring software running at the same time? or the old gpuz maybe?


----------



## kenzyn (Oct 2, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> damn .. did you have any other monitoring software running at the same time? or the old gpuz maybe?


Nope, I only used this gpuz build with Steam and CS:GO


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2018)

ok i'll install cs:go then

Updated build, please test: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/post-3914839


----------



## kenzyn (Oct 2, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> ok i'll install cs:go then
> 
> Updated build, please test: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...to-steam-valve-anti-cheat.248101/post-3914839


Good news: this build now work perfectly with Steam and CS:GO, no crash during 1 Deathmatch game, I've not tested in Competitive mode


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2018)

kenzyn said:


> Good news: this build now work perfectly with Steam and CS:GO, no crash during 1 Deathmatch game, I've not tested in Competitive mode


wohoooo! please keep testing if you can. i'm quite sure myself it's fixed too, but you never know


----------



## kenzyn (Oct 3, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> wohoooo! please keep testing if you can. i'm quite sure myself it's fixed too, but you never know


With previous builds, the whole system froze immediately when I starting CS:GO with GPU-Z in background. At least, this build doesn't have that bug.
"A small step of a man, a giant leap for the mankind"


----------

